# SharkMaster traning, pics, reps, diet log perhaps



## SharkMaster (Dec 7, 2021)

Hello. I thought I would try this. Posting a starting picture now that was when I started my cut 7 weeks ago. 
My diet basically consists of mostly chicken, rice and stuff now. Maybe some beef etc. And when I get real cravings I get bread with peanutbutter on.
In the picture I was 312 pounds and now I am 306 pounds. So far I lost 6 pounds in about 7 weeks. I am taking it real slow because minimize muscle loss as much as possible. I am natural. 

Todays traning moderate weight, 6 reps each, for 4 rounds 
(I am converting to pounds since there is some American people here but perhaps I should just do KG from now on since that is my actual measuring unit I use daily life):

Bench flat 176 pounds

DBs Shoulder Press 62 pounds

Pec Deck 88 pounds

Landmine 132 pounds

Triceps Pulldown with V handle 66 pounds

Triceps Kickback 26 pounds

I think that was it.

First time posting picture here so be nice, if you got nothing nice to say just move along please <3

I have no idea why I look larger on my left side a little bit than my right side, I believe it is lighting and I remember when I flexed on that photo that I could not get the flexing quite in, especially my right side (because it was around an hour after a good session and I was super freaking tired) so sorry but I am not good at flexing always. Also being that heavy there wont be too much definition. And its taken with an older phone as I dont swap technology every year.

Thats all.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 7, 2021)

300lbs + is a big boy. What's your height?


----------



## Yano (Dec 7, 2021)

Right on man ! nice to see ya finally post up.


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> 300lbs + is a big boy. What's your height?


Google says 5 feet 87⁄64 inches i think 5'8? around 172-173 cm not tall boy


----------



## eazy (Dec 7, 2021)

congrats on your progress so far.



SharkMaster said:


> I should just do KG


do you. most of us can convert kg to lbs in our heads.


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 7, 2021)

eazy said:


> congrats on your progress so far.
> 
> 
> do you. most of us can convert kg to lbs in our heads.


thank you


----------



## Send0 (Dec 7, 2021)

Also, don't worry about converting kg to pounds. We Americans are the stupid ones for using the imperial system while the rest of the world uses metric 😂


----------



## eazy (Dec 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Also, don't worry about converting kg to pounds. We Americans are the stupid ones for using the imperial system while the rest of the world uses metric 😂


something, something, freedom


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 7, 2021)

Congrats on starting a journal and putting yourself out there.  That's a big step.  Just try every day to get a little better.  It's a process.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Also, don't worry about converting kg to pounds. We Americans are the stupid ones for using the imperial system while the rest of the world uses metric 😂


That’s Freedom Units to you, bub.

Why use a system based on ones and tens when you can use one based on things like the length of the king’s finger digit?  How stupid is that?


----------



## Trendkill (Dec 7, 2021)

I will cling to my fathoms and furlongs until they pry them from my cold dead fingers!


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 7, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> I will cling to my fathoms and furlongs until they pry them from my cold dead fingers!


I can't fathom doing it any differently


----------



## PZT (Dec 7, 2021)

good luck mayne. I will be watching


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 7, 2021)

I'm always interested in following the journey of a PL'er.  One of my favourite sports, although, I'm more BB'er


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 7, 2021)

The human head weighs 10 lbs.

Good luck to you on your powerlifting journey.


----------



## CJ (Dec 7, 2021)

SharkMaster said:


> Hello. I thought I would try this. Posting a starting picture now that was when I started my cut 7 weeks ago.
> My diet basically consists of mostly chicken, rice and stuff now. Maybe some beef etc. And when I get real cravings I get bread with peanutbutter on.
> In the picture I was 312 pounds and now I am 306 pounds. So far I lost 6 pounds in about 7 weeks. I am taking it real slow because minimize muscle loss as much as possible. I am natural.
> 
> ...


Is that a man bun? 

So help me god, if it is, I'm banning yo' ass!!!  🤣


----------



## eazy (Dec 7, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Is that a man bun


I heard those are good for 7 gains


----------



## Trendkill (Dec 8, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> I can't fathom doing it any differently


We’ve got miles to go until we make the switch. There’s just tons of work to do and I can’t seem to get one ounce of interest from anyone. 


Skullcrusher said:


> The human head weighs 10 lbs.
> 
> Good luck to you on your powerlifting journey.


Jerry McGuire knows this is a fact.


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 8, 2021)

Thank you everyone for nice encouragement!

Today was a pretty moderate workout again.

Deadlift for 8 reps each four rounds of 60 90 and 130 kg

High row 10 kg 20 kg 30 kg for 8 reps 4 rounda

Laying bench 30 degree dB row neautral into supinate 8 kg 16 kg 24 kg for 8 to 10 reps 4 sets

Biceps strict ez curls 30 kg 40 kg 50 kg for 6 to 10 reps 4 sets

Tomorrow I’ll take a picture of my gym. 

Today’s food has been a skyr, protein milk and some creatin and shit.

Now I’m going to have a pizza as it’s been 6 weeks since I had it. The rest of the day will be chicken and protein powder maybe a little salad or bread

I’m curious! What makes me a power lifter? I do a lot of isolation and my volume is usually high 50 % of my PPL week as you’ll see later on. Is it because of my definition? That’s because I’m heavy boy now and am on my cut to show more muscle haha. Or is t my training style? I was under the impression that I did a mix of bodybuilding and power/strength lifting (I also do some strongman exersices every now and then)

Yes CJ that is a man bun. Took my beard and thought holy fuck why don’t I have a long chin anymore. So the bun will be gone soon too perhaps?

That’s all for this little update. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 8, 2021)

SharkMaster said:


> I’m curious! What makes me a power lifter? I do a lot of isolation and my volume is usually high 50 % of my PPL week as you’ll see later on. Is it because of my definition? That’s because I’m heavy boy now and am on my cut to show more muscle haha. Or is t my training style? I was under the impression that I did a mix of bodybuilding and power/strength lifting (I also do some strongman exercises every now and then)



Okay good luck to you on your journey then!


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 8, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Okay good luck to you on your journey then!


Old man why you no explain 💕🎁


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 8, 2021)

SharkMaster said:


> Old man why you no explain 💕🎁


No I just thought I heard someone else say you were a powerlifter. Then I remember feeling kind of stupid for sending you the hypertrophy stuff. Nothing to do with your size, build, or workout.


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 8, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> No I just thought I heard someone else say you were a powerlifter. Then I remember feeling kind of stupid for sending you the hypertrophy stuff. Nothing to do with your size, build, or workout.


Never feel stupid, when you sent me that you helped me a lot and a lot of less headache for other people. I actually spent a few hours in hyperfocus on that one and then mixed it in with my workout so I really appreciate that Skull


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 10, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> No I just thought I heard someone else say you were a powerlifter. Then I remember feeling kind of stupid for sending you the hypertrophy stuff. Nothing to do with your size, build, or workout.


If you have problems happening, take a step back and remember: It is ALWAYS CJ's fault and he is the stupid one, and not you <3  *sneaks awat*

Seriously though here is my update!

I have not have had any cheat days for these 7 weeks so yesterday I decided to make a homemade pepperoni pizza:








It was fucking delicious.

I also had a pretty good leg workout today, despite it was not super heavy on the KG it was some more extra reps, and did some drop sets too. So today I also had a big STEAK and some potatoes and one little can of Coca Cola.

I want to update this post with food when its special, because usually, when I cut, I just eat: rice, chicken, supplements, fish, and bread. And its usually freaking plain. But if you want to see boring stuff I eat I can also post that. 


Today workout was:

Warmup Body Squats and walking around the garage.

Belt Squat 
40kg x 10, 60 kg x 25, 90kg x 15 , 110kg x 11

Box Squat with plates in hand (explosive jump on lift)
20kg x 20, 25kg 15, 25kg 10, 50kg x 10

Hack Squat Back laying with back into it
20kg x 25, 40 kg x 20 , 60kg x 15

Hack Squat laying with belly into it
50kg x15, 60 kg x10 80kg x 14, 130kg x 10

Leg Extensions
40kg (two legs) x10, 20kg (one leg from now on) x 15, 15kg x 20, 10 kg x 30, 5kg x 20, 2.5kg x 10, and then rinse and repeat for the other leg too.

Then at the end we did just body squats until we fell to the ground.

Pretty good tempo and ok weight today.


Here are some pictures from my gym, the guy you might see in the background is my brother.

One thing you can see is that I use the hacksquat on my total gym (i can out weights on it etc) but the problem is that I cannot put my feet planted too safe onto something, so I do not dare go over a certian kg. In the gym I have been able to pull super heavy weight, but it works for home....since those machines are like 5k dollars and I would rather just fucking barbell squat then and spend it on other shit. I also did some band facepulls as a warm up because why not, GET GOOD POSTURE... 


Anyway thats the update today I have two free days now before I go onto my push day  Hope you enjoyed the read... back to eating chicken.




My gym up there.


Total gym here






How I set up the Belt squat. I add small locks around the chain too. So it works pretty good.



Here are my dumbells, I wanted to go up to 50 kg on things but I did not have the space to do a full wall of dumbells so I got these nuo ones. They are adjustable and seem to be the best I ever tried of the adujstable ones. They go up to 32 kg so its just ok for a good pump, and if i need better I just use my handles and add the big plates, despite that being a little weird it works too.






Some attatchments and stuff I have laying around and use often 


Love to everyone <3


----------



## CJ (Dec 10, 2021)

SharkMaster said:


> If you have problems happening, take a step back and remember: It is ALWAYS CJ's fault and he is the stupid one, and not you <3  *sneaks awat*
> 
> Seriously though here is my update!
> 
> ...


Make a foot plate for your hack squat. Get a 1" thick board, cut out notches in it so it can slide right over the posts.


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 10, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Make a foot plate for your hack squat. Get a 1" thick board, cut out notches in it so it can slide right over the posts.


Holy fuck yes


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 10, 2021)

SharkMaster said:


> Holy fuck yes


I admire your enthusiam, seriously.  I do and I am not being chummy.  You are like a sponge, ready to soaking up some info.


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 10, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I admire your enthusiam, seriously.  I do and I am not being chummy.  You are like a sponge, ready to soaking up some info.


Thank you! It can be hard sometimes because I do want to triple check that all the info I get is right so sometimes certian people lose their patience too fast. Other than that I like to keep things that is important to me fresh and I am always hungry.


Update. Today was relax day so did some facepulls and other stabilizing exercies and ate normal cut food. haha


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 10, 2021)

Here is a little background info of where I have been with my body before.

So at around age 13 I was very overweight at 105kg pure fat and nothing good. Then I lost weight and was about 90 kg for a while. I started doing drugs at 20 and by 23 I had lost so much kilo I was down to 50 kg. Because of drugs and abusive relationship and mental issues due to being abused when I was younger by a teacher at school. So I was far down. I took charge and I just started eating ok and workout. the last few years when I was around 29 I started taking things seriously again (I always workouted pretty okay and eat good but those pauses inbetween(thank god for muscle memory) made my body feel like shit sometimes, so I just went with it. The last few years I have taken it super seriously and you can see results and how heavy I am now. After the cut (slow cut) I will probably be the biggest and best shape I have ever been in. So thats good.

Might post pictures from the past when I was super skinny or super overweight just to give you an image.

I thought about doing a challenge, overhead press 50kg for 33 times the day after my birthday when I turn 33. Just because why the fuck not.


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 10, 2021)

Some older photos of me. Pic 1 50kg, Pic2 50kg, pic3 90 ish when I had lost some weight and lifted a little more and pic 4 is same with 50kg (pic about now a little more bodyfat than I am now can be seen at the first post) . cannot believe I was that fucking skinny. That is like almost 3 times less than what I am now. I am so much happier now and the size and strength I am and cannot wait to see the body recomposition my body does when i am done with the long cut


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 11, 2021)

You come a long way and appreciate your willingness to be open about your past as how it has led up to where you are now.  May I ask from whence you hail? You use SI, I assume european, AUS, or South Africa.


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 11, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> You come a long way and appreciate your willingness to be open about your past as how it has led up to where you are now.  May I ask from whence you hail? You use SI, I assume european, AUS, or South Africa.


I feel a lot of folks here are welcoming and open as well, it makes it easier  Yeah of course, I am from Norway  Scandinavia! How about yourself?


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 11, 2021)

SharkMaster said:


> I feel a lot of folks here are welcoming and open as well, it makes it easier  Yeah of course, I am from Norway  Scandinavia! How about yourself?


Texas.  Fuden star de til? bra, Norge


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 11, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Texas.  Fuden star de til? bra, Norge


haha veldig bra  ! How is it in Texas now? I do not know a lot about it. I been to America twice but not Texas. I rememebr hearing you guys had super cold two years ago or smothing and it was really bad?


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 11, 2021)

SharkMaster said:


> haha veldig bra  ! How is it in Texas now? I do not know a lot about it. I been to America twice but not Texas. I rememebr hearing you guys had super cold two years ago or smothing and it was really bad?


they have been and it's been since I have been.  I am from Arizona, but live in Texas for 12 years.

I have been to western and eastern europe on two separate trips.  Wanted to go to Northern Europe (Nederland, Deutschland, Danmark, Sverige, Norge, Suomi).  Not sure I will go now with the world in the mess it is in.


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 13, 2021)

Had a bad day yesterday and today due to my mental illness so that fucking sucked. Nonetheless went out in the gym and had a light/moderate hyperthropy push day. Here is what I did:

Pec Deck One Arm 10kg for 10 rep, 15kg 10 rep, 20 kg 10 rep 3 sets
Peck Deck two arm 40kg one set

Chest 50kg 10 rep, 65 kg 15 rep, 80 kg 12 rep

Triceps Pushdown handle one arm supinated 5kg 10x3 and then 2.5kg for 10x3

Jackhammer 10kg x 30 rep, 20kg for 20 rep, 30 kg for 12 rep

Standing OHP DBs 8 kg 30 rep, 12 kg 24 rep, 16 kg 20 rep

Triceps pronated bar machine one arm 10 kgx10 5kgx 15 2.5kg 25

Closed grip bench 20kg x 35

"wide" grip skullcrushers 20kg x 10 3 sets

Lat pullover 20kg x 10 x 4 sets

all in all just ok day. not really happy with it but at least i did something.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 13, 2021)

SharkMaster said:


> Had a bad day yesterday and today due to my mental illness so that fucking sucked. Nonetheless went out in the gym and had a light/moderate hyperthropy push day. Here is what I did:
> 
> Pec Deck One Arm 10kg for 10 rep, 15kg 10 rep, 20 kg 10 rep 3 sets
> Peck Deck two arm 40kg one set
> ...


Hope you're okay. Remember that it's okay to take a mental health day if you ever feel you need it. The weights will always be there later when you're ready.


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 13, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Hope you're okay. Remember that it's okay to take a mental health day if you ever feel you need it. The weights will always be there later when you're ready.


Thank you. I've been trying to not listen too much to my intrusive thoughts. Today was still not the best day but I went for it. Again today was a light moderate high volume hyperthripy day with some higher kg in there.

I tried to do deficit deadlifts but was not able too, kind of tired myself out trying to get it done ✅ properly in the start so I got frustrated and went onto normal deadlifts, but they didn't feel good either so I just ended up with doing 18 inch deadlifts today which was


90kg x 10
50kg x 20
110x 10
140kg x 3

I don't really do high volume on deadlifts but it felt good and had a good pump too.

Then I did something I've never done before. I watched a video 



 and I ended up doing them with dumbbells instead (MINUS that thing he did at the end)

It was 

20kg
24kg
32kg

For the entire exersice. I went three rounds up and on each set.

Then t bar row

20kg X 20
40kgx 10
60kgx 10
80kg x 10

After that I did some lat pull downs with light kg (10 and 20 kg) with wide grip and medium grip just to feel the movement. 

Then I did biceps curls on ez bar:

20kg X 30
30kg X 25
30 kg X 25
Then switched to hammer xurl same bar

30kg X 15
30kg X 15
30kg X 15 

I alternated grip a few times so might have been an extra set or two.

That was today's workout. Feel a pretty good pump and my forearms are pretty Popeye's style. Might post oic later.

As for taking a mebtal health day I am planning to take an entire week off for Christmas and that is starting after my workout on the 19th. I'll allow myself snacks and rest. I will however do my stabilizer muscle exercises as I've experienced that they need to be worked on a little more 

Other than that all good.

So far today's food has been some skyr and shakes and chicken etc 😍

I'll post my dinners in Christmas here so you can see what we eat in Norway on Christmas. Tha j you all for reading


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 16, 2021)

Had a few mental health days. Tomorrow is cleaning whole house for Christmas. Then Friday Saturday and Sunday is going to be the craziest days I’ve had in a while (hoping) I’ll try the 50 kg 33rep symbolic rep for the military press as well. Lots of eating those three days and then one week off for Christmas eat what I want and relax . But will still get the daily protein etc


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 16, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You're over 300 lbs and trying to lose weight. This is a very poor choice.
> 
> Sorry, you need someone to say it.
> 
> And before you say it's only 10 days, I'm calling bullshit, because you know there are other times during the year when you'll take a few days to a week to eat what you want. It all adds up.


I wouldn't be able to take 10 days off from the gym.


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 16, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I wouldn't be able to take 10 days off from the gym.


I’ll be able to take 7 I think but 10 is a little much yeah. I usually get the withdrawals in day 3


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 16, 2021)

SharkMaster said:


> Wait okay. You mean he trying to get me out of my
> 
> 
> I think I understand what you mean. I’ve apologized to CJ here and we talked it out in pm.
> ...


Now that we understand you.  We want to apply that to how we communicate with you and what you need to get you motivated.  You mean well but you and all of us are members of the human species and are fallible.  We will do our best in communicating to you.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 16, 2021)

SharkMaster said:


> And that’s the energy I have unfortunately. So honestly what Mugzy said is okay then? Let’s just do a 2000 deficit because I’m such a little fat guy yeah? Seriously I am not that blind…



As you mentioned, with respect to the confusion on you pushing 170 kg vs 170 lbs, I believe there is cultural miscommunication here hence the sensitivity to someones comments.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 16, 2021)

you should post some photos.  first of all, this will shake off any issue with having to show your body.  As you work through this, you will become more comfortable in your skin.  People don't want to hate, they just don't want to be misled or misinformed.  We are here to help you.  Edit - we will highlight what you are doing well and guide you and where you can improve.


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 16, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> you should post some photos.  first of all, this will shake off any issue with having to show your body.  As you work through this, you will become more comfortable in your skin.  People don't want to hate, they just don't want to be misled or misinformed.  We are here to help you.  Edit - we will highlight what you are doing well and guide you and where you can improve.


I’ll try. I only posted one photo when I started my cut and that’s the first image there. I liked that image and thought overall I looked good. I haven’t taken any photos lately because that’s a trigger for my illness so if that gets out of hand I’ll end up with 1000 photos and trying to get the perfect picture knowing well it does not exist. So I posted that picture because it was in the beginning of my cut end of bulk and it was an ok picture but the lighting wasn’t the best etc.

I would never lie and I do believe I have done great for what I could naturally do and now am on the journey to lose fat and I’m terrified to look smallwr


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 16, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I think that's because in Post #1 the weights are listed in LBS.
> 
> If those should be KG @SharkMaster , I can edit anything you'd like me to.


That’s alright, it was just a casual workout I had posted as a starter it wasn’t my max I had posted


----------



## mugzy (Dec 16, 2021)

SM, Let’s start over here. Without backing up in this thread please outline your goals very specifically.

UGBB is here to support and help others with common goals to meet those goals. We are here so that you do not have to make the mistakes we did while learning. You will significantly reduce your time to reach your goals with the support of this forum.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 16, 2021)

Guys, we have several issues at play here. Cultural, language, interpreting text over the internet, and some mental health.

Mugzy has the right idea with his last message. Let's all wipe the slate clean and just back up. After all, we're here to build each other up..  not tear each other down.


----------



## snake (Dec 16, 2021)

I'm not sure you asked for any help in this goal but if you would like some help, ask. If not, that's fine too but I can tell you there's a lot to learn and the learning never stops. 

You're somewhat new here and trust me, there's a lot of different personalities to learn. I think in time you'll see CJ was actually trying to help. I will tell you this about the way I have gone about helping people lose a lot of weight, I don't give credit for fixing what you broke. On the surface, that sounds like a nasty statement but anyone I have worked with understands it. 

I'm pulling for ya my man and hope you get to where you want to be. Again, if you would like any help, ask. Just remember if you want to go it alone, 90% of the work is in the last 10%.


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 16, 2021)

snake said:


> I'm not sure you asked for any help in this goal but if you would like some help, ask. If not, that's fine too but I can tell you there's a lot to learn and the learning never stops.
> 
> You're somewhat new here and trust me, there's a lot of different personalities to learn. I think in time you'll see CJ was actually trying to help. I will tell you this about the way I have gone about helping people lose a lot of weight, I don't give credit for fixing what you broke. On the surface, that sounds like a nasty statement but anyone I have worked with understands it.
> 
> I'm pulling for ya my man and hope you get to where you want to be. Again, if you would like any help, ask. Just remember if you want to go it alone, 90% of the work is in the last 10%.


Thank you for being helpful. In this sense what do you mean with fixing what I broke? The argument I started with CJ?


----------



## Trendkill (Dec 16, 2021)

Are you in therapy and on medication for your OCD? I've battled it since I was 13.  It went undiagnosed until I was 35.  The sooner you can start to get it under control the easier it will be to manage it and overcome it.  Cognitive Behavior Therapy (CBT) is a great place to start.  As for SSRI's the most effective one for OCD for most people is Luvox (Fluvoxamine Maleate).  I'm not a doctor but this is what has worked wonders for me.  Good luck in your quest.


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 16, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Are you in therapy and on medication for your OCD? I've battled it since I was 13.  It went undiagnosed until I was 35.  The sooner you can start to get it under control the easier it will be to manage it and overcome it.  Cognitive Behavior Therapy (CBT) is a great place to start.  As for SSRI's the most effective one for OCD for most people is Luvox (Fluvoxamine Maleate).  I'm not a doctor but this is what has worked wonders for me.  Good luck in your quest.


Therapy yes medication not currently. I tried some stuff but it made me feel like nothing was real so I stopped it. That’s two years ago. So honestly my days are usually ok but today was a fucking bad day and I took it out on some people that didn’t deserve it


----------



## TODAY (Dec 16, 2021)

SharkMaster said:


> Therapy yes medication not currently. I tried some stuff but it made me feel like nothing was real so I stopped it. That’s two years ago. So honestly my days are usually ok but today was a fucking bad day and I took it out on some people that didn’t deserve it


All good, bud.

Bad days happen to us all and I certainly could've been more tactful in my approach.


----------



## snake (Dec 16, 2021)

SharkMaster said:


> Thank you for being helpful. In this sense what do you mean with fixing what I broke? The argument I started with CJ?


Ok, don't go south on my here. Fix the weght problem. Everyone I ever worked with that had a lot of weight to lose owned up to the fact they did this to themselves. 

Here's why I say that, you can't take the credit if you can't take the blame. This works down the road when the weight comes off; you can be proud that you fix it.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 16, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Are you in therapy and on medication for your OCD? I've battled it since I was 13. It went undiagnosed until I was 35. The sooner you can start to get it under control the easier it will be to manage it and overcome it. Cognitive Behavior Therapy (CBT) is a great place to start. As for SSRI's the most effective one for OCD for most people is Luvox (Fluvoxamine Maleate). I'm not a doctor but this is what has worked wonders for me. Good luck in your quest.



Why ask questions if you aren’t going to take the time to read the thread. He’s already stated all this at the beginning and you all just stating the obvious is what setting it off. 

If anyone feels the need to comment; try to first understand please. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 16, 2021)

snake said:


> Ok, don't go south on my here. Fix the weght problem. Everyone I ever worked with that had a lot of weight to lose owned up to the fact they did this to themselves.
> 
> Here's why I say that, you can't take the credit if you can't take the blame. This works down the road when the weight comes off; you can be proud that you fix it.


But then it comes down to perception. I don’t think 15 kg of fat is a lot to lose and it’s not even a problem so we are different there. There’s nothing to fix I’m fine the way I am but I want to take off a little just because that’s the right thing to do. I’ve been 50kg before and I’ve been 105kg no muscle before so as already said in this long thread I have experience with weight loss and this leads me to think that I’m not defined enough for some people perception here and I’m totally okay with that. I did one of those dexa scan and we did the math here together me and another member and I should end up at 120 ish kg for a pretty good body fat and I’m okay with that. I don’t want to be super cut like I was before I just want to feel good and now I feel strong and I like the way I look. So I’m continuing the journey.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 16, 2021)

SharkMaster said:


> But then it comes down to perception. I don’t think 15 kg of fat is a lot to lose and it’s not even a problem so we are different there. There’s nothing to fix I’m fine the way I am but I want to take off a little just because that’s the right thing to do. I’ve been 50kg before and I’ve been 105kg no muscle before so as already said in this long thread I have experience with weight loss and this leads me to think that I’m not defined enough for some people perception here and I’m totally okay with that. I did one of those dexa scan and we did the math here together me and another member and I should end up at 120 ish kg for a pretty good body fat and I’m okay with that. I don’t want to be super cut like I was before I just want to feel good and now I feel strong and I like the way I look. So I’m continuing the journey.


I am going to admit, you did say it.  There is nothing to fix and we stand behind you on that.  Let's move forward.


----------



## snake (Dec 16, 2021)

SharkMaster said:


> But then it comes down to perception. I don’t think 15 kg of fat is a lot to lose and it’s not even a problem so we are different there. There’s nothing to fix I’m fine the way I am but I want to take off a little just because that’s the right thing to do. I’ve been 50kg before and I’ve been 105kg no muscle before so as already said in this long thread I have experience with weight loss and this leads me to think that I’m not defined enough for some people perception here and I’m totally okay with that. I did one of those dexa scan and we did the math here together me and another member and I should end up at 120 ish kg for a pretty good body fat and I’m okay with that. I don’t want to be super cut like I was before I just want to feel good and now I feel strong and I like the way I look. So I’m continuing the journey.


Brother, if you're good with where you're at and headed, that's all that matters.

Like I said, 90% of the work is in the last 10%. I'm sure you are like most and don't need assistance with the first 90%. 

There's plenty of guys that are jacked and not happy in their own skin. Like everything in life, find your happy place.


----------



## Trendkill (Dec 16, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Why ask questions if you aren’t going to take the time to read the thread. He’s already stated all this at the beginning and you all just stating the obvious is what setting it off.
> 
> If anyone feels the need to comment; try to first understand please.
> 
> ...


Nowhere in this thread does he mention anything about therapy or medication for mental illness.  If I have missed something, and he has clearly mentioned this then I'm still not so sure what's making you so upset.  Shark and I have chatted about this before and I have simply  encouraged him to better manage mental health.  I wanted to see if anything had changed.  We happen to deal with the same demon and I am trying to provide some guidance so he doesn't have to repeat the same mistakes I have made.   Like others here I am trying to offer help albeit from a different angle.  Mental illness doesn't simply disappear.  It doesn't go away as you get older.  If left untreated it gets progressively worse.  The longer you ignore it and think things will get better on their own the more of a stranglehold it takes on your life.  You may have more experience with this then I do and If so I would love to hear your take on it.  If not,  and my approach offends you,  I could care less.  Clearly his "bad days" are what leads to outbursts.   But if he does nothing to change this it will simply continue and get worse.  Health needs to be managed from all angles.  If the mind is not healthy nothing else will improve either.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 16, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Nowhere in this thread does he mention anything about therapy or medication for mental illness.  If I have missed something, and he has clearly mentioned this then I still not so sure what's making you so upset.  Shark and I have chatted about this before and I have simply  encouraged him to better manage mental health.  I wanted to see if anything had changed.  We happen to deal with the same demon and I am trying to provide some guidance so he doesn't have to repeat the same mistakes I have made.   Like others here I am trying to offer help albeit from a different angle.  Mental illness doesn't simply disappear.  It doesn't go away as you get older.  If left untreated it gets progressively worse.  The longer you ignore it and think things will get better on their own the more of a stranglehold it takes on your life.  You may have more experience with this then I do and If so I would love to hear your take on it.  If not,  and my approach offends you,  I could care less.  Clearly his "bad days" are what leads to outbursts.   But if he does nothing to change this it will simply continue and get worse.  Health needs to be managed from all angles.  If the mind is not healthy nothing else will improve either.


thank you for clarifying.  I was just noticing everyone responding with the same and that can be nerve-racking to someone that has an issue with it.  I appreciate your civility and explanation.  You don't appear to be that type of person and I was trying to keep it general so that everyone here can hear.


----------



## Trendkill (Dec 16, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> thank you for clarifying.  I was just noticing everyone responding with the same and that can be nerve-racking to someone that has an issue with it.  I appreciate your civility and explanation.  You don't appear to be that type of person and I was trying to keep it general so that everyone here can hear.


All good.


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 16, 2021)

Update on maxes:
Deadlift: 250

Leg press: 360

Military press: 90

Strict curl: 60kg


----------



## Send0 (Dec 16, 2021)

SharkMaster said:


> Update on maxes:
> Deadlift: 250
> 
> Leg press: 360
> ...


Excellent numbers!


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 16, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Excellent numbers!


Thank you Send


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 17, 2021)

mugzy said:


> SM, Let’s start over here. Without backing up in this thread please outline your goals very specifically.
> 
> UGBB is here to support and help others with common goals to meet those goals. We are here so that you do not have to make the mistakes we did while learning. You will significantly reduce your time to reach your goals with the support of this forum.



I’m going to give you the benefit of the doubt. Without addressing too much of what happened in the thread I’ll say this and I firmly believe all I say from now on is very true:

I was very wrong attacking CJ

I was also wrong for attacking everyone else that may have been involved

I do believe you communicated with me in a way that was not acceptable. The reason I say this is because:

# I am natural and I’ll never be at the height of an enhanced bodybuilder or lifter. And I am okay with that. My goal is to take my body the furthest I can naturally with good diet, sleep, no stress and supplements.

# You cannot honestly mean that you say my numbers and my physic is not impressive for a NATURAL person. 

# When you say lose restrict calories for 4 days and lose a lot just to test it I’m against that because what my goal is “Too lose as little muscle as possible” - and to back that up I mean; I am not enhanced, I can’t just gear up after I’m done cutting to add more pounds. It’s harder for someone natural to keep lean and large. And again with my starting point which is natural I think I’m doing fantastic.

And you cannot compare my lifts with someone that is more enhanced than me. And this is proven and if you had a safe program for me I would gladly go on gear to show you how my numbers and physic would blast up more, but I’m happy with myself.

I’m 69 cm from shoulder to shoulder, my biceps are 56cm (and if math are correct when I’m done with the cut it will be about 52-54 which is again fantastic for a natural person)

My goal is to take this journey SLOW. I’m in no hurry, that’s why I never took steroids as a young person. I wanted to take myself as far as I could naturally. 

I am all open for tips, and especially when I ask for them, I even want to hear things that might be wrong. But what I don’t want is people triggering me and not understand who I am.

This is the internet so we cannot expect people to always follow what we with but I felt I found friends here and yesterday was very taxing and hard for me.

I have a mental illness and OCD and I don’t want to give anyone power but when you said I’m not mr Olympia that stuck with me… and I felt like you were not looking at this in the right context. I understand if you lose muscle before a competition that is problematic, but for me even losing some muscle for me is not what I want, because when you say I don’t have significant muscle to lose I disagree so much and you are very wrong, because I worked really hard on getting those muscles. You may not see them all yet but they are there. And if you go back to the first post you should be able to see it or I cannot believe you have experience because you can tell so easily that I have a good build. To me that matters a lot. And then I cannot go judging myself at all. I am natural, if I was on gear I could understand it but look at other natural lifters too and you must give me a much bigger break.

So to sum this up:

I am now around 135 kg and I’m looking to drop down to around 120 kg, the dexa scan I took at the doctor said I was around 110 lean mass. That’s crazy good for someone my height. So if I land around 115 ro 120 kg that is around 16 to 18 % body fat which is my goal. I’m around 20 something now.

To me that is only 15 kg of fat which is so easy for me. I’ve done much more before when I was super unhealthy at a young age.

As said before I’ve been all sizes even down to 50 kg underweight.

I want encouragement

I want people to compliment me if they really think I’m doing a good job

And most important I want NEW friends to talk about other stuff not all workout.

I want to share my journey and lifts here and feel happy about it. Not judged which I felt by you and some others.

Wether or not anyone meant it or not we need to look in and own up to our mistakes. 

Which I feel I have done now. 

I really fucking hope you and others can understand now because I speak from the bottom of my soul

Thank you anyone for listening and replying.


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 18, 2021)

yesterday leg day only hack squat and back squat until failure:

Weight was 40, 80, 160 on hack
And squat was 60, 90 , 150 and 190

Today was pull day:

Pull-ups 10 times
Pull-ups 5 kg weighted 10 times
Pull-ups 30kg 5 reps
Pull-ups 30 kg 3 reps

T bar row:
40x 10
60x 10
80x 5
100x 7
120x 3

Back delt lay on bench:

2 kg x 12
4 kg x 12
6 kg x 12
8 kg x 12
12 x 12
20 x 12

Back delts straight arm: 

8x8
8x8
8x8
12x12
12x12
12x12

Dumbbell row:
24x12
24x12
36x6
60x4

Dumbbell row two hand:
24x12
24x16
24x18
24x24

I think that was all.


----------



## TODAY (Dec 18, 2021)

SharkMaster said:


> I’m going to give you the benefit of the doubt. Without addressing too much of what happened in the thread I’ll say this and I firmly believe all I say from now on is very true:
> 
> I was very wrong attacking CJ
> 
> ...


Just to clarify,

You'd prefer to keep this log focused on encouragement and NOT advice and/or constructive criticism?

No slights or attack implied, I just wanna make sure that I understand the boundaries here.


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 18, 2021)

TODAY said:


> Just to clarify,
> 
> You'd prefer to keep this log focused on encouragement and NOT advice and/or constructive criticism?
> 
> No slights or attack implied, I just wanna make sure that I understand the boundaries here.


I want advice and constructive criticism but I don’t want someone to compare me to an elite champion and then offend me saying I need to lose fat and build more muscle when I’m obviously jacked for a natural fellow and there’s only one picture posted so far 😍

You are allowed to communicative with me as an adult and I’d love to hear training help


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 18, 2021)

Good afternoon brother. 

Just be aware that restricting what you want hear will only render you few responses and eventually few readers. There are those who are able to contribute superficially and then there are those that contribute constructively. Setting limits make for less interesting subjects in general. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 18, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Good afternoon brother.
> 
> Just be aware that restricting what you want hear will only render you few responses and eventually few readers. There are those who are able to contribute superficially and then there are those that contribute constructively. Setting limits make for less interesting subjects in general.
> 
> ...


And I’m fine with that. A person that has done steroids big men were afraid to do will probably not have too much to give to me. I’m always open to hear for example: Hey brother your shoulders are popping and while it looks good overall it does not work here. 

I’m open for shit it’s just the way it’s delivered need to be in line with actually wanting o help me and not misunderstand my goals.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 18, 2021)

If you ever want to hear my favorites for a certain muscle or muscle group just shoot me a pm.

I learned a lot from reading and got even better through practice.

Although it doesn't look like I can lift that much I started off at 50 lbs max for all my lifts. For 50 years old I think I'm doing pretty good.

Or if you have any questions on supplements I have become pretty good with that too, through trial and error mostly.

I have learned quite a bit about gear but there are many here that know a lot more than me as far as that goes. Will answer what I know.

Anyway I just like to help people, I don't know why!


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 18, 2021)

Ifoegot to add barbel shrugs in the post


40x12
60x14
80x16
100x8
120x8


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 18, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> If you ever want to hear my favorites for a certain muscle or muscle group just shoot me a pm.
> 
> I learned a lot from reading and got even better through practice.
> 
> ...


Yeah tell me more about all supplements you've tried!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 19, 2021)

SharkMaster said:


> Yeah tell me more about all supplements you've tried!


Maybe narrow it down a bit!

I have tried hundreds.


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 19, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Maybe narrow it down a bit!
> 
> I have tried hundreds.


Hmmm okay il get back with the ones I might have questions about 🙂


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 19, 2021)

mugzy said:


> SM, Let’s start over here. Without backing up in this thread please outline your goals very specifically.
> 
> UGBB is here to support and help others with common goals to meet those goals. We are here so that you do not have to make the mistakes we did while learning. You will significantly reduce your time to reach your goals with the support of this forum.


I replied to your previous answer and wanted to make sure I didn't misunderstanding any of your previous statements compared to what my goals are. How does my answer look? Thank you mugzy


----------



## cavorite (Dec 19, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Maybe narrow it down a bit!
> 
> I have tried hundreds.



Top 3? I’m down to creatine, ZMA, and fish oil now.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 19, 2021)

cavorite said:


> Top 3? I’m down to creatine, ZMA, and fish oil now.


For building muscle?

Protein, carbs, and water! 

Creatine, Whole Food Multivitamin, Coenzyme B-Complex would be next for me.


For muscle recovery before sleep?

A different way to ZMA...

Zinc Picolinate, Magnesium Glycinate, Pyridoxal 5 Phosphate


----------



## CJ (Dec 19, 2021)

cavorite said:


> Top 3? I’m down to creatine, ZMA, and fish oil now.


I take all 3 of those. Be aware that they all aren't the same.

Pay for a higher quality fish oil, especially if oily fish isn't a staple in your Nordic diet.

In your ZMA, look for more bioavailable forms of Zinc and Magnesium. Avoid trash forms, like Mag OXIDE. That's just a cheap filler. Your body only absorbs a small fraction of that.








						Mg citrate found more bioavailable than other Mg preparations in a randomised, double-blind study - PubMed
					

Published data on the bioavailability of various Mg preparations is too fragmented and scanty to inform proper choice of Mg preparation for clinical studies. In this study, the relative bioavailability of three preparations of Mg (amino-acid chelate, citrate and oxide) were compared at a daily...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				












						Zinc Absorption by Young Adults from Supplemental Zinc Citrate Is Comparable with That from Zinc Gluconate and Higher than from Zinc Oxide
					

The water-soluble zinc salts gluconate, sulfate, and acetate are commonly used as supplements in tablet or syrup form to prevent zinc deficiency and to treat diarrhea in children in combination with oral rehydration. Zinc citrate is an alternative compound ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




And creatine monohydrate is what you want. No need for more expensive versions of creatine, as CM has been shown to be just as effective. The other forms just sound better, but you're just simply paying more for no extra benefit.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 19, 2021)

Types of Zinc Supplements








						Zinc Supplements: Benefits, Dosage, and Side Effects
					

Zinc is a mineral essential for many functions in your body. This article discusses the benefits, dosage, types, and side effects of zinc supplements.




					www.healthline.com
				




10 Interesting Types of Magnesium (and What to Use Each For)








						10 Interesting Types of Magnesium (and What to Use Each For)
					

If you're interested in taking a magnesium supplement, it can be easy to get confounded by all the different types. Here are 10 interesting types of magnesium — and what to use each for.




					www.healthline.com
				




The benefits of magnesium glycinate








						The tips and uses for magnesium glycinate
					

A large number of Americans are deficient in magnesium. This article offers tips and info on symptoms that can help start a conversation with your healthcare provider.




					www.healthline.com


----------



## cavorite (Dec 19, 2021)

Ahhh. Thank you. My Zinc and Magnesium are both aspartate + oxide. Sounds like I need a new brand.


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 19, 2021)

Today’s workout:

Military press:

50x15
50x12
50x12
70x3

Chest flat:
80x10
100x8
100x8
120x8

Side delt:

4x20
8x16
12x12

JM press:
40x15

Closed grip bench:
50x15
50x15

Plate press:
10x20
20x10


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 19, 2021)

When it comes to cut my diet is consisting f these things. Let me know what I can add:

Skyr (Icelandic yoghurt) it’s about 22 grams of protein per 100 gram and around 114 calories 

Protein powder 24 grams of protein per 100 gram and 125 calories

Chicken and rice
Fish

Bread that has 25 gram of protein per 100 gram and 270 calories. The bread has good fats from nuts

Uhmm

Yeah Greek yoghurt and broccoli and carrots is usually what I like to snack on

Any kind of good meat tbh.

Any tips? Recipes are nice too


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Update

Christmas was ok. Not a lot of OCD. Had some nice therapy. Eat some nice food. I did not go any up or down on the scale and no significant change in physic. 

Had about 3 leg days and two full upper  body days in Christmas. Felt good. Did some stuff here and there.

Happy new years.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 31, 2021)

SharkMaster said:


> Update
> 
> Christmas was ok. Not a lot of OCD. Had some nice therapy. Eat some nice food. I did not go any up or down on the scale and no significant change in physic.
> 
> ...


glad to hear you took charge.  How was the dieting?  It can be a little challenging during the holidays, I can tell ya.


----------



## SharkMaster (Dec 31, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> glad to hear you took charge.  How was the dieting?  It can be a little challenging during the holidays, I can tell ya.


Lets see. All in all I had about 200 grams of chocolate, 3 sodas (like 130 calories each), 3 bowls of icecream for a total of 400 calories and then the food was two days of stick meat and some fatty meat but mostly it was just a few snacks here and there and my usual go to lean dairy and lean meat with vegetables and such.


----------



## SharkMaster (Jan 2, 2022)

Squat day:

Hack Squat x 10 no weight
Inward machine squat x 10 no weight

Hack Squat x 10 40kg
Inward machine squat x 10 40kg

Hack Squat x 10 80 kg
Inward machine squat x 10 100kg

Hack Squat x 10 100kg
Inward machine squat x 10 150 kg

Hack Squat x 10 100kg
Inward machine squat x 10 150 kg

Hack Squat x 10 100kg
Inward machine squat x 10 150 kg

Hack Squat x 10 140kg
Inward machine squat x 10 200 kg


----------



## SharkMaster (Jan 2, 2022)

fuck squat day tbh i cant walk


----------



## SharkMaster (Jan 6, 2022)

Update: 300 pounds

Hit a pr on deadlift 300 kg.

I’m done with pr now as I got to my goals in all the lifts I tried to pr. Now I’m doing strictly bodybuilding but some strength.

Kind of lost the spark to post here so I won’t update that much but I’ll come by every now and then. My workout days is usually 5 days a week.
Hope everyone good and don’t judge yourself. We all look and feel good.

Take care everybody


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 6, 2022)

SharkMaster said:


> Update: 300 pounds
> 
> Hit a pr on deadlift 300 kg.
> 
> ...



Don’t lose the motivation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SharkMaster (Jan 8, 2022)

Yesterday;

Belt squat 10x40
20x40
30x40
10x80
10x140
10x160

And then I did rows the rest of the workout heavy rows every type of row.

Today relax day so did a 30 min walk.

Cut is going nicely not overly tired


----------



## SharkMaster (Jan 9, 2022)

Man forgot how good oats are. Added a little to the diet


----------



## Trendkill (Jan 9, 2022)

Nice deadlift PR!


----------



## SharkMaster (Jan 9, 2022)

Today hardcore back and arms exercises

Cut feels good and so far I feel very good


----------



## SharkMaster (Jan 9, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Nice deadlift PR!


Thank you! That’s probably my absolute max. If I put on another 10 kg on it I would probably round the back. I am impressed with myself that I was able to get such a high deadlift naturally.


----------



## SharkMaster (Jan 10, 2022)

What do you guys struggle most on a cut? So far I'm good. The first week was hard. I'm eating superlean and trying to get between 15 and 25 gram of protein per 80 to 200 calories


----------



## CJ (Jan 10, 2022)

SharkMaster said:


> What do you guys struggle most on a cut? So far I'm good. The first week was hard. I'm eating superlean and trying to get between 15 and 25 gram of protein per 80 to 200 calories


If delicious foods are around. If they're not in my house, it's clear sailing. If they're there, they call out to me like a whisper in the night. 😂


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 10, 2022)

CJ275 said:


> If delicious foods are around. If they're not in my house, it's clear sailing. If they're there, they call out to me like a whisper in the night.



It’s a whisper for you? For me it’s my nose and they waftiness levitates me to where the food  is at. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SharkMaster (Jan 11, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> It’s a whisper for you? For me it’s my nose and they waftiness levitates me to where the food  is at.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Youre like Donald ducks friend lol


----------



## SharkMaster (Jan 11, 2022)

Tomorrow pull pull pull. Think I'll focus on mainly rows. Kind of wanted to just fuck up legs too and take the next day after that off


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 11, 2022)

SharkMaster said:


> Youre like Donald ducks friend lol



Funny, I thought I was being goofy . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SharkMaster (Jan 11, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Funny, I thought I was being goofy .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Haha exactly


----------



## SharkMaster (Jan 11, 2022)

Today’s workout was legs legs legs and row row row.

I have a machine I can do legs and seated rows with etc so I smacked some hundreds of kg and did rows and legs today


----------



## SharkMaster (Jan 21, 2022)

Update: All is well. Had another dexa scan today or whatever you call them in American. Lean mass still the same. Fat loss has been going good. Currently 293.5 pounds (metric ftw) and goal for now is still between 260 and 270.

Hope everyone is well


----------



## SharkMaster (Jan 23, 2022)

Protein lasagne. Used some habanero Cajun spices and whole tomato's smashed. These are soy peas lasagne plates and pork ground. Looking at probably 80 grams of protein per plate and just under 400 calories.


----------



## SharkMaster (Jan 23, 2022)

Today's workout was crusing nice and lifted heavy AS fuck.


----------



## SharkMaster (Jan 23, 2022)

Tried to rep out 225 today for fun and ended at 26. Was so tired.


----------



## SharkMaster (Feb 2, 2022)

Update: 290
No difference in stren
My blood sugar seems stable as fuck compared to when in bulk and I'm bot so tired and I sleep better.


----------



## SharkMaster (Feb 2, 2022)

Might do some end pictures when I reach my goal


----------



## SharkMaster (Feb 2, 2022)

I don't know exactly how long my cut has been going but so far I have one cheat meal per week or two weeks. I'm usually 300 calories deficit but some days it's a little higher. All feels well in this town.


----------



## SharkMaster (Feb 5, 2022)

Btw had struggled with some shoulder issues and forearm issues. Got on a good program and solved it within 2 months. No gains lost just smart working out


----------



## SharkMaster (Feb 14, 2022)

I've asked this thread to be deleted and I'm inclined to believe they will honour that. I will come back at the end of my cut to post a full update. The journal is filled with bad omen and best to be deleted.

For those that are following this thread and liked what I did I can update you with that things are going great and I'm steady cutting. Right now I'm

284 pounds 

Godspeed to everyone.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 15, 2022)

Are you leaving?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SharkMaster (Mar 19, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Are you leaving?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Heya! I guess you could call it that. I did not find so much joy here and I am in a better place mentally when I am not on social media. I took a month break and so far its very nice. In that month I have learned to not take things too seriously anymore. There is a lot of people doing weird shit out there and I will put more faith in only myself. This has made me kind of let go of my past and just enjoy the present.

Anyway for an update I am now 278 pounds  My lifts has not suffered and I am happily going for my goal of 250to265 pounds


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 19, 2022)

6 lbs per month is very good rate of reduction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SharkMaster (Mar 19, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> 6 lbs per month is very good rate of reduction.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you! Usually I've been laying at 3 to 4 pounds per month but I tried soke cardio this last month so I guess it might be that.


----------



## SharkMaster (Mar 30, 2022)

Not sure how long the cut has been going but at this point now I am starting to feel the cut a little bit. Especially with volume work. I do believe its time for a maintnance week or two  I have been doing good macro balance this time.

I want to bury the hatched for good right off the bat and one last time apologize for the crazy way I acted back in december. I found a place here and felt super threatened when things went sideways and kept pushing everyone away. When I saw that the only admin of this place acted peculiar and off little knowledge about me I kind of gave up and let everyone take the heat. I am not proud of that. 

I want to know that all the knowledge CJ and others like Phoenix, Send, Mike and Skull have teached me has been benefitial to me. Its time for me to leave the place for good though as I am where I need to be in life  I dont think I will come back this time around. If anyone would like to connect outside of this forum then I would always be open for that. PM me. I am using a progrma called discord where we can swap pictures and other htings  

Thank you all for an experience <3

Its kind of weird because people say when its time for departure you dont announce it like an airplane but I still respect the heck out of people here so I had to do it.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 30, 2022)

SharkMaster said:


> Not sure how long the cut has been going but at this point now I am starting to feel the cut a little bit. Especially with volume work. I do believe its time for a maintnance week or two  I have been doing good macro balance this time.
> 
> I want to bury the hatched for good right off the bat and one last time apologize for the crazy way I acted back in december. I found a place here and felt super threatened when things went sideways and kept pushing everyone away. When I saw that the only admin of this place acted peculiar and off little knowledge about me I kind of gave up and let everyone take the heat. I am not proud of that.
> 
> ...



Securing closure is always noble and never late. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eazy (Mar 30, 2022)

goodbyes are ok.

best wishes, be well.


----------



## CJ (Mar 30, 2022)

SharkMaster said:


> Not sure how long the cut has been going but at this point now I am starting to feel the cut a little bit. Especially with volume work. I do believe its time for a maintnance week or two  I have been doing good macro balance this time.
> 
> I want to bury the hatched for good right off the bat and one last time apologize for the crazy way I acted back in december. I found a place here and felt super threatened when things went sideways and kept pushing everyone away. When I saw that the only admin of this place acted peculiar and off little knowledge about me I kind of gave up and let everyone take the heat. I am not proud of that.
> 
> ...


Good luck sir, I'm rooting for you!!!


----------

